
Is Twitter Shadowbanning me? - spking
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/151981022076/is-twitter-shadowbanning-me
======
chinese_dan
You never really had the freedom of speech on Twitter. It has become pretty
obvious that if you don't agree with the current left-leaning narrative, you
will eventually get banned from Twitter. The irony is that the founders had
this idea that it would give everyone a voice..and in reality, only the people
with approved opinions get that voice.

The sick part is that bullying is perfectly acceptable behavior, if you are on
the wrong side of the liberal narrative.

Ken Bone is a perfect example of this. In the first couple of days, he was
treated like a star. After someone found out that had some offensive opinions,
the press turned on him and wrote some of the most horrific and abhorrent
things about him I think I have ever seen.

It's almost like once the press (or social media) finds an unacceptable
opinion that you have, it's fair game to treat you less than human.

If you want me to be accepting of anyone, there should be the same acceptance
back, even if you don't agree with a person's political opinion or lifestyle.

This sort of authoritarian behavior will only turn good people like me into
the 'racist' and 'bigot' you are trying to accuse me of being already.

~~~
influx
I can see the same thing happening here on hacker news. Folks are dehumanizing
any political opponent and I find it very scary for the future.

~~~
internaut
I think in the new left/right post-war arrangement is losing territory in
Europe and to a lesser extent in the United States.

What we're seeing I believe is the old right and left coming up. You see that
a bit with Sanders (who I see as a moderate leftist who'll be replaced by
somebody further to the left), the new Labour leader and then UKIP/National
Front and the neoreactionaries which hail from the 19th century.

This is why there is so much aggravation around and fur flying. Lots of people
are being exposed to the concept that huge numbers of people seriously
disagree with them for the first time. Old questions considered settled are
being redebated and the old answers are no longer convincing.

 _If_ this is allowed to rise then a form of balance will be achieved. As
President Snow articulated in the Hunger Games, you actually _require_ a
certain amount of change to keep long term political stability.

If not then yes, I do believe there will be war. I've felt that way for
several years now. I think the CIA analyst's predictions and timeline on
Europe are accurate.

tldr; If you allow Trump/Le Pen etc in power now, there will be less conflict
later on. If the established order in the West cockblocks today then tensions
will build into much worse outcomes.

------
r721
A couple of other links on Twitter shadowbanning:

[https://medium.com/@UnshavedGoat/is-twitter-shadowbanning-
yo...](https://medium.com/@UnshavedGoat/is-twitter-shadowbanning-
you-a55941f9b3cc)

[http://www.oneangrygamer.net/2016/07/twitter-shadowbans-
cens...](http://www.oneangrygamer.net/2016/07/twitter-shadowbans-censorship-
and-antitrust/8173/)

------
cocktailpeanuts
Twitter doesn't need shadowbanning. There already is no freedom of speech,
period.

Just looking at what's going on on Twitter nowadays, it's turned into a social
network for digital witch hunt, where people hunt down and character
assassinate anyone who's related to Donald Trump.

Actually, expanding on this, it's not even Donald Trump. People use Twitter to
witch hunt anyone who has different ideas than themselves.

Someone should make a dystopian movie around this theme.

------
trendia
I think Scott Adams may be overestimating his influence at this point... I
can't imagine him having a credible threat against Twitter.

------
nikcub
If reports in the business media are to be believed, trolls and harassment
cost Twitter a potential acquisition and a ~20% drop in share price (~$3B in
market cap)

This puts them in a tough position - finding a way to clean up the platform
without worsening the user growth problem. A lot of the features that make
Twitter popular with public conversations are also the features that make
abuse easy and prevalent.

[0] [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-17/disney-
sa...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-17/disney-said-to-have-
dropped-twitter-pursuit-partly-over-image)

